# Upload Speed! When do my Download speed gos slower?



## Scrapped>.< (Sep 6, 2004)

hi
  Do anyone know how many percent of the upload speed that can be used with out slowind down the download speed?
  My download speed is 1.5MB
  I am not sure about my upload speed in Bites but i think it is about 42KB/s

thanks every one


----------



## YowhatsupT (Sep 7, 2004)

um, what are you trying to upload?  and what are you using for a connection?


----------



## kb1ghc (Sep 7, 2004)

if your using a cable modem, forget it, cable modems have much less upload spectrum then download spectrum, (thats why ISP's sometimes get ticked if you run a server)
http://computer.howstuffworks.com/cable-modem.htm


----------



## Praetor (Sep 7, 2004)

> Do anyone know how many percent of the upload speed that can be used with out slowind down the download speed?


Depends on your connection and its not a fixed percentage because any uploading activity will cause your DL to decrease



> My download speed is 1.5MB
> I am not sure about my upload speed in Bites but i think it is about 42KB/s


If you're on a 1.5MB line (which costs in the order of several hundred dollars per month) and youre only getting 42KB/s upload then definitely call up and yell at your provider!


----------



## Scrapped>.< (Sep 8, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Depends on your connection and its not a fixed percentage because any uploading activity will cause your DL to decrease
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> If you're on a 1.5MB line (which costs in the order of several hundred dollars per month) and youre only getting 42KB/s upload then definitely call up and yell at your provider!



 That sounds fun. i will try it.   
thanks


By the way r u the web master?  Just wondering


----------



## Praetor (Sep 8, 2004)

Are you sure you're on a 1.5MB line and not a 1.5Mb line?


----------



## Scrapped>.< (Sep 8, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Are you sure you're on a 1.5MB line and not a 1.5Mb line?



What is the differents becween 1.5MB and 1.5Mb?

does the MB and Mb matter?  just woundering.


----------



## Greg J. (Sep 9, 2004)

*Here you go:*

"MB"---stands for Megabyte

"Mb"---stands for Megabit

definitions:

Megabyte:  http://www.pcwebopedia.com/TERM/m/megabyte.html

Megabit:  http://www.pcwebopedia.com/TERM/m/megabit.html

I hope I'm right on that.

Maybe I'm confused.


----------



## whatsmydingo (Sep 9, 2004)

1.5MB is 8 times larger than 1.5Mb, and usually internet speeds are measured in bits per second. So being on a 1.5MB line is amazingly fast. (I think)


----------



## Praetor (Sep 9, 2004)

> So being on a 1.5MB line is amazingly fast


For a household line i think the most you can get is a ADSL 8Mbit (real 8mbit -- the same as the corporate stuff as opposed to your normal, highly variable highspeed lines). It still runs in thr several hundred/month bracket.


----------

